# Pferde in Oblivion



## Teddomaster (4. April 2006)

Hi leute 
ich hätte ma eine frage. Hab in Oblivion ein Pferd geschenkt bekommen. Nur leider ist ja das beknackte daran das wenn ich von dem pferd absteige es immer wegtrabt. So kann ich nicht ma mit dem Pferd irgendwo hinreiten um einen quest zu erfüllen. Kann ich das Pferd irgendwie festbinden? Kann ich sie mit in die städte nehmen?
Danke für jeden hilfreichen post.


----------



## McDrake (4. April 2006)

Das ist ja was komisches.
Meins bleibt stehen, auch wenn die Welt daneben untergeht 

Woher hast du denn deins bekommen?
Und  inst's wirklich das richtige?
(Keine Ahnung, ob gestohlene Pferde wieder nach Hause laufen, oder auch stehen bleiben)


----------



## sharkhunter_de (4. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*



			
				McDrake am 04.04.2006 01:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja was komisches.
> Meins bleibt stehen, auch wenn die Welt daneben untergeht
> 
> Woher hast du denn deins bekommen?
> ...



...hab mir mein Pferd gekauft- für 1000   Ist auch immer bei mir geblieben bzw. stand im Stall, doch seit kurzem ist mein Pferd unauffindbar    Hat sich vielleicht der böse Wolf geschnappt...  

Weiß jemand wo´s sein könnte?


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (4. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*

Eigentlich laufen nur gestohlene Pferde weg, die eigenen bleiben wo sie sind und laufen nur weg kurz bevor sie von einem Gegner getötet werden. Du hast womöglich einfach das falsche Pferd genommen, denn meines ("Prior XY's geschecktes Pferd"), das man ganz am Anfang des Hauptquests geschenkt bekommt, bleibt mir treu.


----------



## INU-ID (4. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*

Kann man Pferde irgendwie wiederbeleben? Ich hab meins abgestellt und bin in ne Höhle rein. Als ich rauskam lag es tot am Boden.   
Is mir jetze schon 2x passiert...


----------



## Michael-Miggi (4. April 2006)

Achte auf dein Benutzerzeichen ist dieses rot hast du das falsche Pferd. Es gibt Prius? Gechecktes Pferd und auch normale gecheckte Pferde. Dein Pferd verfolgt dich normal überall hin.


----------



## tom (4. April 2006)

Teddomaster am 04.04.2006 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute
> ich hätte ma eine frage. Hab in Oblivion ein Pferd geschenkt bekommen. Nur leider ist ja das beknackte daran das wenn ich von dem pferd absteige es immer wegtrabt. So kann ich nicht ma mit dem Pferd irgendwo hinreiten um einen quest zu erfüllen. Kann ich das Pferd irgendwie festbinden? Kann ich sie mit in die städte nehmen?
> Danke für jeden hilfreichen post.


Also ich konnte mir bisher kein Pferd kaufen(1000), und habe auch noch keines geschenkt bekommen, aber ich hab so meine Erfahrungen mit gestohlenen Pferden.
Weisse und gescheckte Pferde(vielleicht die hellbraunen auch) laufen nach Hause, die dunklen, die auch von den Rittern benutzt werden bleiben dort wo man sie abstellt.
Der Nachteil an gestohlenen Pferden ist, dass man ins Gefaengnis , oder kaempfen muss, wenn man sich damit erwischen laesst.
Nach dem Gefaengnis, sozusagen nach abgesessener Strafe kann man dieses Pferd wieder benutzen, wenn man es wiederfindet.
Anbinden geht nicht.
Ich moechte auch ein geschenktes Pferd.
Naja, ich helfe gerade eine belagerte Stadt(die wo der Sohn.........usw.) zu befreihen.
Dafuer gibt es bestimmt eine Belohnung, -eine neue Ruestung, ein Pferd oder vielleicht eine Guildenaufnahme?


----------



## Meller (4. April 2006)

tom am 04.04.2006 08:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Teddomaster am 04.04.2006 00:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du jetzt in Kvatch kämpfst, müsstest du das Pferd eigentlich schon haben. Man bekommt es, wenn man in der Weynon-Priorei bei allen Prior's "Unterstützung" betätigt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*



			
				INU-ID am 04.04.2006 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man Pferde irgendwie wiederbeleben? Ich hab meins abgestellt und bin in ne Höhle rein. Als ich rauskam lag es tot am Boden.
> Is mir jetze schon 2x passiert...


Ist mir auch schon passiert. Seitdem gehe ich wieder zu Fuß durch die Landschaft. Steigert Athletik.


----------



## magi (4. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.04.2006 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 04.04.2006 07:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Also mein Pferd sirtbt wie bei euch, oder es ist nach einiger Zeit unauffindbar.

Egal ob geschenkt oder gekauft!!


----------



## Burrito (4. April 2006)

*off topic*



			
				Teddomaster am 04.04.2006 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein PC :
> AMD FX 60, 4x Corsair 1024MB DDR Ram Arbeitsspeicher, 4x Samsung 400GB Festplatte (16 MB Cache 7200UpM), ASUS A8N-SLi, 2x Geforce 7900GTX 512 MB, Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS, Teufel Concept G 7.1



                
         

ähm... *räusper*


----------



## INU-ID (4. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.04.2006 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 04.04.2006 07:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja wie? Nix, ich bin faul. *g*
Ich bin so gerne mit meinem Pferd durch die Gegend geritten. *schnief*
Wenn man es doch nur wiederbeleben könnte...   



			
				magi am 04.04.2006 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> oder es ist nach einiger Zeit unauffindbar.


Und wenn du in eine größere Stadt gehst? Als ich mein erstes Pferd mal nicht mehr gefunden hab (es hat nicht mehr da gestanden wo ich es abgestellt hab), bin ich zu Fuß in die Kaiserstadt gelaufen. (Schnellreisen)
Dort angekommen bekam ich die Nachricht mein Gaul wäre vor der Stadt abgestellt worden - und an irgendeinem Ausgang stand er dann auch.

Das klappt aber nur wenn keiner das Pferd abgemurkst hat.


----------



## stockduck (4. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*

auch ich hatte so probleme mit meinem pferd...

schattenstute (dunkle bruderschaft) ist mir verreckt weil des viech einfach nur geil.

es war so:
mein (geklautes) voheriges pferd hatte angst vor dem kampf und ritt davon, ich fand es nie wieder...

ok bei schattenstute dachte ich mir, ich stell sie weiter weg und geh dann kämpfen...
gedacht-getan, fing gegen einen daedroth zu kämpfen an, auf einmal hinter mir, "wieha", mein pferd gallopiert daher und fängt an gegen das monster zu kämpfen    
das monster gab meinem pferd ca. 3 schläge... und ich hatte keinen defibrilator dabei   

jetzt habe ich mir eines um 5000 gekauft... man sagte mir sie sind die schnellsten... ja im sterben!
außerdem vermute ich dass mein pferdi wieder irgendwo ist, denn bei dem letzten direkt-reisen ist es nicht im stall draußen


----------



## INU-ID (4. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*



			
				stockduck am 04.04.2006 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich hatte keinen defibrilator dabei


*lol*

Auch leicht BF geschädigt...  
Ich bin schon von der (recht hohen) Mauer einer Burg (Wolkenfestung?) gesprungen und hab mich bestimmt 3 Sekunden lang gewundert - warum ich "9" drücke aber sich kein Fallschirm öffnet...   

(kein Witz)

Naja, es war den Tag schon sehr sehr spät...


----------



## stockduck (4. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*



			
				INU-ID am 04.04.2006 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> stockduck am 04.04.2006 12:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich muss dich endtäuschen! 
 
ich spiele kein BF2, ist nicht so meines...

der defibrilator war also nur sinngemäß (  ) in den text eingefügt...

daher muss ich meinen text ändern und sagen, dass mein skill bei "wiederbelebung" <20 ist, und ich habe noch keinen rot-kreuz kurs in oblivion besucht   

daher appeliere ich an den hersteller so einen per addon einzufügen! weiters wünsche ich mir auch einen rot-kreuz für pferde, damit mein vierbeiner MICH wiederbeleben kann!


----------



## Nixup (4. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*



			
				stockduck am 04.04.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 04.04.2006 12:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

Das stell ich mir geil vor! Heute bekomm ich endlich Oblivion in die Finger - woohooo !!
Bin mal gespannt! Auf nen Gaul freu ich mich....


----------



## Psywaltz (4. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*

Auch mein Pferd (das von Pater Prius) hat mich verlassen!

Er war eigentlich eine treue Seele, doch als ich eines Tages abstieg, um eine dieser seltenen Pflanzen (Niernwurz, oder so ähnlich) zu pfücken, war er weg. Also Spielstand geladen, dieselbe Aktion durchgeführt und den Gaul  verfolgt. Er trabte gemächlich in bisher unerforschtes Gebiet. Nach fünfminütiger Verfolgung habe ich ihn ziehen lassen - keine Ahnung, wo er hinwollte. Vielleicht sehen wir uns irgendwann wieder...


----------



## sharkhunter_de (4. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*



			
				Psywaltz am 04.04.2006 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> .... - keine Ahnung, wo er hinwollte. Vielleicht sehen wir uns irgendwann wieder...



...der war wohl mit meinem Gaul verabredet...der hat mich auch verlassen


----------



## King-of-Pain (4. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*



			
				sharkhunter_de am 04.04.2006 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Psywaltz am 04.04.2006 13:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meine schattenstute ist mir heute auch abhandengekommen 
dafür ist mein geschecktes Pferd wieder im stall aufgetaucht *g*


----------



## showstopper123 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*

Pferde sind irgendwie sehr teuer, in Choroll bin ich auf die Idee gekommen mir eines zu kaufen.

Leider hat das Vieh 2500 Goldstücke  gekostet und ich hatte gerade mal lächerliche 11 Goldstücke dabei, dann dachte ich mir verkaufst du eben mal ein paar Gegenstände, aber viel reicher wurde ich auch nicht. ( 50 Goldstücke )   

Dann habe ich mir den Weg auf der Karte zwischen Choroll und Katsch ( oder wie das auch nochmal hieß ) angeschaut und ich wußte , dass ich dann eben das Pferd klauen muss.
Ging auch prima, draufgesetzt und über den Zaun gesprungen, eben auf und davon.

Es läuft leider auch davon , wenn man absteigt.

PS Die Steuerung des Pferdes ist aber eh nicht so toll, zu Fuss ist man koordinierter unterwegs.


----------



## GreenSoda (5. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*

Für 2 Dollar kann man jetzt auch Rüstungen (zwei um genau zu sein) für sein Pferd kaufen (also sozusagen doppelt bezahlen: einmal real und einmal im Spiel    ) -ganz offiziel von Bethesda...die nächsten Mini-AddOns sind auch schon angekündigt (hauptsächlich für Magier das ganze)

*g* und ich dachte EA wären die einzigen die auf die Idee gekommen sind für Mikro-Addons Kohle zu verlangen...tja die Spieleentwicklung muss wirklich immer teurer werden wenn man sich mal so umschaut woraus die Entwickler heutzutage alles Geld pressen wollen.

...was solls -wem's gefällt der kaufts -wer's nicht mag lässt es eben sein.


----------



## oceano (5. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*

Die Pferde in Oblivion sind einfach nur Müll und erfüllen überhaupt keinen Zweck!

1. Bin ich mit meiner Super-Athletik mindestens genauso schnell unterwegs, wenn nicht sogar schneller, weil man sich zu Fuss auch viel besser bewegen kann.

2. Wenn man auf Banditen oder Wilde Tiere in der Wildnis trifft, wirds mit Pferd erst Recht umständlich und ärgerlich. Erstmal dauert es viel zu lange bis man dann abgestiegen ist und sein Schwert/Bogen ziehen kann. Dann attackiert der Gegner immer das Pferd und man muss es verteidigen. Bei 2 oder mehr Gegnern passiert es dann schonmal ziemlich oft, dass das Pferd dabei draufgeht.

3. Mir ist es zwar noch nie passiert, dass mir der Gaul wegläuft, aber wenn man mal absteigt und etwas die Gegend in der Nähe untersucht, dann kann es schonmal passieren, dass man etwas die Orientierung verliert (vor allem wenns auch zum Kampf kommt) und man danach minutenlang damit beschäftigt ist den Ort wiederzufinden wo man sein Pferdchen abgestellt hat.

Also Pferde sind nur unnötiger Ballast! Und man kann mit ihnen noch nichtmals Feinde niederreiten......


----------



## Phade (5. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*



> 2. Wenn man auf Banditen oder Wilde Tiere in der Wildnis trifft, wirds mit Pferd erst Recht umständlich und ärgerlich. Erstmal dauert es viel zu lange bis man dann abgestiegen ist und sein Schwert/Bogen ziehen kann. Dann attackiert der Gegner immer das Pferd und man muss es verteidigen. Bei 2 oder mehr Gegnern passiert es dann schonmal ziemlich oft, dass das Pferd dabei draufgeht.




Stimmt, deshalb gehe ich auch immer zu Fuß, wenn es in unerforschte Gebiete geht. Sobald man dann per Schnellreisefunktion in die nächste Stadt weiterreist, ist es praktischerweise wieder im Stall aufzufinden.
Sie sparen also eigentlich nur virtuelle Reisezeit.


----------



## unterseebotski (5. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*

Also meine Variante hatten wir noch nicht:
Wollte mein Pferd gegen einen Wolf verteidigen, aber es hat leider einen Schwerthieb abbekommen. Dann hat es MICH angegriffen und wollte nicht mehr aufhören. Da musste ich es in die Flucht schlagen und ihm hinterherschauen, wie es weggalloppiert. Sch00ße, Kohle futsch, Pferd weg. 
 
Seit dem wieder Fußgänger, werds auch bleiben!


----------



## Ice-cold-killa (5. April 2006)

hi,
Ich bin gerade aus der Kanalisation draußen (also nich gerade sehr weit) Dann hab ich mich auf den Weg nach Cheydinhal gemacht. Da kommt ja so ein Pferdestall. jedoch habe ich gerade mal 50 Goldmünzen. Hätte aber schon gerne so ein Pferd. bei manchen ladebildschirmen kommt ja was über einen Pferdehof, an dem die Pferde besonders gut sein sollen. Ist das der? 
Wenn ich da eins klaue komme rennt das ja bekanntlicherweise weg. 
Also wann oder wo bekomme ich ein Pferd geschenkt?
Dann wollte ich noch fragen, wie es sein kann, dass ich beim klauen in Häusern erwishct werde, und die Person is ein Stock unter mir`?
Ich war ganz alleine in einem kleinen Zimmer und hab aus einer Truhe gold geklaut. DIE TÜR hinter mir war zu! dann hab ich die Stimme gehört. Du Dieb! Und als ich raus gegangen bin hat mich n polizist geshcnappt. War 3 oder 4 mal hintereinander
Gibt es denn einen Trick Leute, die schlafen zu beklauen, so dass sie nichts merken? Oder ist das ein zufalls prinzip?
EDIT: ich würde gerne zur Diebesgilde gehören, hab gehört da muss man sich mit so nem Fritz treffen, wo find ich den?
mfg.


----------



## tavrosffm (5. April 2006)

*AW: Pferde in Oblivion (wo ist meins)*

ich habe mal westlich der kaiserstadt beim niernwurz suchen eine frei umherlaufende herde von pferden entdeckt.
(k.a ob da auch eure ausgebüchsten pferde dabei waren  ) 
die waren ziemlich schnell und kaum zu fassen.
hat jemand ne ahnung ob man die dinger einfangen und reiten kann?


----------



## Piccolo676 (5. April 2006)

Ice-cold-killa am 05.04.2006 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> Ich bin gerade aus der Kanalisation draußen (also nich gerade sehr weit) Dann hab ich mich auf den Weg nach Cheydinhal gemacht. Da kommt ja so ein Pferdestall. jedoch habe ich gerade mal 50 Goldmünzen. Hätte aber schon gerne so ein Pferd. bei manchen ladebildschirmen kommt ja was über einen Pferdehof, an dem die Pferde besonders gut sein sollen. Ist das der?
> Wenn ich da eins klaue komme rennt das ja bekanntlicherweise weg.
> Also wann oder wo bekomme ich ein Pferd geschenkt?
> ...



also das Pferd bekommst du ziemlich bald geschenkt wenn du der Hauptquest folgst.


----------



## Ice-cold-killa (5. April 2006)

Piccolo676 am 05.04.2006 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ice-cold-killa am 05.04.2006 18:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (5. April 2006)

Also meine Schattenstute möcht ich nicht mehr missen. Die treue Seele ist schnell und ziemlich hart im nehmen.


----------



## CyclopGraz (5. April 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 05.04.2006 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine Schattenstute möcht ich nicht mehr missen. Die treue Seele ist schnell und ziemlich hart im nehmen.



Wo kriegt man diesen Gaul denn her?

Bisher reite ich so ein 5000 Münzen Vieh aus Cheydinhal. Mit dem bin ich eigentlich hoch zufrieden. Einmal ist mir eins gekillt worden (hab mir dann aber ein neues gekauft.) aber weggelaufen ist mir noch keines.


----------



## FuerstderNazgul (5. April 2006)

CyclopGraz am 05.04.2006 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> EM_Lord_Vader am 05.04.2006 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schattenstute ist ein Geschenk von der dunklen Bruderschaft wenn du einen gewissen Rang erreicht hast .


----------



## CyclopGraz (5. April 2006)

FuerstderNazgul am 05.04.2006 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> CyclopGraz am 05.04.2006 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also unbedingt wollte ich dem Verein ja nicht beitreten, aber vielleicht schau ich mir die Bande ja doch noch an.
Schließlich war ich bei Morrowind ja auch Großmeister der Morag Tong.


----------



## tom (6. April 2006)

Ice-cold-killa am 05.04.2006 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> Ich bin gerade aus der Kanalisation draußen (also nich gerade sehr weit) Dann hab ich mich auf den Weg nach Cheydinhal gemacht. Da kommt ja so ein Pferdestall. jedoch habe ich gerade mal 50 Goldmünzen. Hätte aber schon gerne so ein Pferd. bei manchen ladebildschirmen kommt ja was über einen Pferdehof, an dem die Pferde besonders gut sein sollen. Ist das der?
> Wenn ich da eins klaue komme rennt das ja bekanntlicherweise weg.
> Also wann oder wo bekomme ich ein Pferd geschenkt?
> ...



Ich bin auch eine Weile als armer Schlucker durch die Gegend gezogen, und dachte schon, ich koenne mir nie ein Pferd leisten.
Ich habe also mehrmals eins geklaut, mit all den hier schon beschriebenen Folgen.
Jetzt habe ich bereits eins gekauft, fuer 1000G, von der gruenen Zicke vor dem Stadttor von ?????....sie hat nur eins.
Das andere hatte ich schon vorher geklaut.
Das braunblaue ist mir nun schon lange treu und quicklebendig.
Das Geld dafuer, und jetzt kommt es fuer alle "Armen", habe ich mir mit Gladiatorenkaempfen in  der Arena von Imperial City verdient.
Da kann man steinreich werden, wenn man im Rang aufsteigt!
Jetzt kann ich mir sogar schon ein Haus leisten, denke ich.
In der Arena kann man uebrigens auch wetten!


----------



## major-dutch (6. April 2006)

tom am 06.04.2006 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann man steinreich werden, wenn man im Rang aufsteigt!


OT:
Hat schon jemand eine Liste gesichtet, auf der geschrieben steht, wie hoch man in den einzelnen Gilden aufsteigen kann und wie das aussieht (Lehrling, Geselle, ... Grossmeister)?   --md


----------

